# The freemason movie



## nixxon2000 (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone seen it yet? Thoughts?  I just got an add from amazon for it. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 5, 2014)

I ordered the DVD, but haven't received it yet. I'll let you know after I watch it next week. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willys (Jul 6, 2014)

Which movie was that?  Link...


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.thefreemasonmovie.com

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't mean to seem uninterested, but, well, if it told the truth it would be so boring that no one would watch it.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

I know it's a movie I'm not expecting a documentary. I just purchased and downloaded it. Might try and watch it tonight. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

I know it's been mentioned on this forum before. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 6, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I don't mean to seem uninterested, but, well, if it told the truth it would be so boring that no one would watch it.


The movie isn't about Freemasonry, it's a murder mystery.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2841424/


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok so I just finished the movie. It's like national treasure meets Harry potter with masonic stuff thrown in. It's not a bad movie but I see why it went right to DVD / On Demand. I'd be really interested to see what others think of it. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 9, 2014)

The thing about these kinds of movies is they always come across as preachy and hokey, like the majority of Christian films. I attribute it to poor writing, as there are great films out there that can get the message across without the hokey/preachy tone. 

I saw a cowboy degree team last night, in full costume. I'd love to see a western themed masonic movie that emphasizes brotherhood, and if I was any good at all at writing film scripts I'd do it myself.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 9, 2014)

jamie.guinn said:


> The thing about these kinds of movies is they always come across as preachy and hokey, like the majority of Christian films. I attribute it to poor writing, as there are great films out there that can get the message across without the hokey/preachy tone.



I wouldn't say its preachy. Someone tried to get some of the masonic stuff right but then Hollywood got in the way. I'm not going to spoil it in anyway but I would say its worth seeing once. 

If it's with someone that's not knowledgable about masonry you can expect to do an q and a session after. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Jul 10, 2014)

My copy showed up in the mail yesterday.  I haven't had time to look at it yet.


----------



## j_gimpy (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll have to watch this movie and see how it is. 



jamie.guinn said:


> The thing about these kinds of movies is they always come across as preachy and hokey, like the majority of Christian films. I attribute it to poor writing, as there are great films out there that can get the message across without the hokey/preachy tone.
> 
> I saw a cowboy degree team last night, in full costume. I'd love to see a western themed masonic movie that emphasizes brotherhood, and if I was any good at all at writing film scripts I'd do it myself.



That'd be interesting. I think a Civil War take would be fantastic as well. There was so much contention, but Masonic brotherhood saw through it. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tom Jr. (Jul 11, 2014)

Just watched it. I really enjoyed it. It's not about Freemasonry but a knowledge of the Craft will help understand more of the movie. I recommend watching it.


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> Just watched it. I really enjoyed it. It's not about Freemasonry but a knowledge of the Craft will help understand more of the movie. I recommend watching it.
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est



I agree that knowledge of the craft will really help you understand. As someone mentioned before Hollywood really played its part. It's worth seeing once but I would not add it to my top 100 list. 

Really nice attempt though. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> Just watched it. I really enjoyed it. It's not about Freemasonry but a knowledge of the Craft will help understand more of the movie. I recommend watching it.
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est


I think that I will check it out.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 16, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I ordered the DVD, but haven't received it yet. I'll let you know after I watch it next week.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Did  you see the movie yet? I wanted to know if it was any good. Even thou I have an open mind and I just love any movie that has masonic references wether they be bad or good. For example I love both the man who would become kind and From Hell. Both different but I love them. XD anything with freemasonry will do


----------



## crono782 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I watched it. Pretty cheesy I thought, but not bad. It's worth a viewing.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 17, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Yeah I watched it. Pretty cheesy I thought, but not bad. It's worth a viewing.



Thanks. It's not on any of my online movie streaming sites. Would I have to pick it up on Amazon?


----------



## nixxon2000 (Aug 17, 2014)

ARizo1011 said:


> Thanks. It's not on any of my online movie streaming sites. Would I have to pick it up on Amazon?


If you goto the movies website you can order it or use vimeo to buy and download it.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Cant find anywhere on the website where there is an option to download.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 19, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Cant find anywhere on the website where there is an option to download.



Unfortunately I'm assuming we have to order it off amazon. If end up ordering it, after I watch it I would be glad to mail it to any brother that would like to see it.  XD


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Noone has it, best buy, walmart, movie stop, noone! Sucks


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Aug 19, 2014)

It only available from the the ones who made it. Amazon just links back to the original site. Self distributed I guess.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Aug 19, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Cant find anywhere on the website where there is an option to download.


It's at the bottom of the site. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 19, 2014)

Downloading. Its funny i had it at my fingertips the whole time! If you have apple tv, its listed as a download for 7 .99!!


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 20, 2014)

Just saw the movie. I liked it. With out spoiling it, the ending was a little cheesy but it shows how obligated we actually are. If your a mason you will understand!


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

jamie.guinn said:


> The thing about these kinds of movies is they always come across as preachy and hokey, like the majority of Christian films. I attribute it to poor writing, as there are great films out there that can get the message across without the hokey/preachy tone.
> 
> I saw a cowboy degree team last night, in full costume. I'd love to see a western themed masonic movie that emphasizes brotherhood, and if I was any good at all at writing film scripts I'd do it myself.


speaking of cowboys can you tell me a John Wayne movie where Masonry is mentioned?


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

nixxon2000 said:


> I agree that knowledge of the craft will really help you understand. As someone mentioned before Hollywood really played its part. It's worth seeing once but I would not add it to my top 100 list.
> 
> Really nice attempt though.
> 
> ...


Hollywood will mess up any thing.  As a retired Marine it ticks me off that Heartbreak Ridge movie.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 7, 2015)

jamie.guinn said:


> The thing about these kinds of movies is they always come across as preachy and hokey, like the majority of Christian films. I attribute it to poor writing, as there are great films out there that can get the message across without the hokey/preachy tone.
> 
> I saw a cowboy degree team last night, in full costume. I'd love to see a western themed masonic movie that emphasizes brotherhood, and if I was any good at all at writing film scripts I'd do it myself.



Could we possibly throw a few aliens into the mix?  Maybe a ghost or two.  And, oh yes, a ninja transformer!

Borrowing a phrase from Captain Kangaroo, "That ought to hold the little bas@^#ds."


----------



## Joshua71 (Feb 11, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> Could we possibly throw a few aliens into the mix?  Maybe a ghost or two.  And, oh yes, a ninja transformer!
> 
> Borrowing a phrase from Captain Kangaroo, "That ought to hold the little bas@^#ds."



I thought that was the Friendly Giant that said that?? Lol


----------



## MarkR (Feb 12, 2015)

Joshua71 said:


> I thought that was the Friendly Giant that said that?? Lol


And I heard it was Buffalo Bob Smith on Howdy Doody.  I suspect the whole thing is apocryphal.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 12, 2015)

MarkR said:


> And I heard it was Buffalo Bob Smith on Howdy Doody.  I suspect the whole thing is apocryphal.



They actually had the good Captain on film doing it back in the day of live TV.  The others could also have had a "take" or two along the way.

I strongly suspect that's not ALL they had to say either.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 12, 2015)

Levelhead said:


> Just saw the movie. I liked it. With out spoiling it, the ending was a little cheesy but it shows how obligated we actually are. If your a mason you will understand!



I sure hope so Brother.  However, there are times when I think a few of us were asleep when we heard and quoted a few of those obligations.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2015)

Willaim Perkins said:


> speaking of cowboys can you tell me a John Wayne movie where Masonry is mentioned?



True Grit


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a WW2 film "Brother's War" that has a Masonic theme. Keep in mind, that the Nazis outlawed Freemasonry, just being a Mason would put you into a concentration camp. The film director sent me an autographed copy, and I was deeply touched by the kindness.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 14, 2015)

Blake Bowden said:


> True Grit


That's correct my Brother, here have a cyber cigar.


----------

